# Breeders of champion dogs



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

Ok, I saw that someone posted a question about dog shows and such, and I have been doing a little research of my own, and have two questions. 

1.) Some of the breeders that I have looked at online, the really good ones, that have won tons of championships, and have really really beautiful dogs. Anyways, I looked at the "our dogs, or our champions" section; and they have like 10 malteses. Do they keep all those dogs at their house?? How do they play with and maintain that many dogs?! 

2.) All of the good breeder with all the champion dogs, (i.e. divine maltese, rhapsody maltese, all the other pretty websites and malteses...) have an agreement to spay or neuter, and not to breed. So my question is, if you did want to breed Maltese and show them, how do you find a good maltese that has all the standard qaulities, if you have to sign these agreements? I am not going to breed Maltese, I have no time!! lol , I am just curious as to how one would get started.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Your first question can really only be answered by the individual breeders. Most, if not all, reputable breeders keep their dogs in their homes and socialize them (someone correct me if I'm wrong).

Second question - the best way to get started in breeding is to find a breeder who shows his/her dogs and ask them to mentor you.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Although I don't breed Maltese (but have 2 spayed pets), I was the top Lhasa Apso breeder in the U.S. for more than 30 years.

To answer your questions.

1. I usually had about 10 Lhasas at my house and also at one time, it got up to 16 (ugh.) It's a lot of work. The ones that are currently being shown are usually at their handlers, but their are always some that are in coat and must be diligently maintained. Because of the coat maintenance, the Lhasas that were in coat and being shown were usually in a wire pen (4' x 4') with a wire bottom. Our house also had a tile floor where the babies could run. Under no circumstances were they allowed on carpet as the static electricity would break coat. They also when potty on pee gravel but were not allowed on grass as it also can damage coat. Until the puppy is about 6 months old, he/she is allowed to play with the other puppies/dogs, but once a dog begins his/her show career it is time to separate them so that their coat won't be damaged. I always kenneled the puppies next to one another so that they could still play together but not touch each other. Once a dog completed his/her championship and is not longer being shown (but is still being used for breeding) he/she is usually cut down which makes it much easier to not spend all your time grooming. Then they are allowed to run everywhere and just be a dog again. A lot of the kennels have help to maintain the dogs. Some have young people from other countries that are here learning to groom and show dogs. Some have junior handlers that help at the kennels for the learning experience. I will agree that it is difficult to give the one-on-one time that you would give to your "pets". But each of the dogs do get attention and love. I mean, some of us have 5 or 6 dogs as "pets" -- not even for show.

2. When reading the websites about spay/neuter contracts, this is for the puppies/dogs that they sell to PET homes. There is an entirely different contract for dogs that are sold to show homes or as show potential. Each breeder usually has their own contract, but most of the time it specifies that the breeder remain as co-owner of the dog until it is finished as a champion. This provides the breeder with the ability to have a say in how the dog is shown. It also ensures that the dog cannot be bred without the breeders permission while the breeder is still isted as co-owner on the dog.

Hope this answers your questions.


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

> Although I don't breed Maltese (but have 2 spayed pets), I was the top Lhasa Apso breeder in the U.S. for more than 30 years.
> 
> To answer your questions.
> 
> ...


WoW!!!! :smilie_daumenpos: Yes, this definently answered my question!! That is really amazing ten dogs! You must have been very dedicated. It is also interesting what you said about the coat! I have been trying to grow Beowulfs coat out, (hehe only a month, I am very impatient) and I let him play, and go in grass, carpet, all the other stuff. I guess if I am really serious about it, I should treat it more like my own hair lol! Thanks for the info! :biggrin:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Give the coat some time. He is, after all, just a baby. He hasn't even gone through his puppy coat change yet. This will happen at about 9 months of age and will will be 2-4 weeks of heck as the coat will be matting constantly and must be brushed 3-4 times a day and each time, there seems to always be more mats. 

Once the adult coat is in, you can really tell the texture of the coat and you will know whether or not you have the patience to maintain the long hair or whether you decide to end up with a cute puppy cut. Both are nice in their own way.

That long beautiful coat does come with a price. I mean a lot of hard work, time grooming, expensive products, expensive grooming tools, etc. etc. And in many ways it's all genetics. I mean, I would give anything to have beautiful thick, straight oriental type hair -- but, I was born with thin, wavy, blonde hair that takes a lot to make look good. I wasn't blessed with good hair genes. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

> Give the coat some time. He is, after all, just a baby. He hasn't even gone through his puppy coat change yet. This will happen at about 9 months of age and will will be 2-4 weeks of heck as the coat will be matting constantly and must be brushed 3-4 times a day and each time, there seems to always be more mats.
> 
> Once the adult coat is in, you can really tell the texture of the coat and you will know whether or not you have the patience to maintain the long hair or whether you decide to end up with a cute puppy cut. Both are nice in their own way.
> 
> That long beautiful coat does come with a price. I mean a lot of hard work, time grooming, expensive products, expensive grooming tools, etc. etc. And in many ways it's all genetics. I mean, I would give anything to have beautiful thick, straight oriental type hair -- but, I was born with thin, wavy, blonde hair that takes a lot to make look good. I wasn't blessed with good hair genes. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Yes, my personal hair care needs all of the above as well!! (expensive products, expensive grooming tools, as well as a chi, to straighten it) Luckily no one has me as a pet to groom, My hair would be a nightmare!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

The Maltese you see at the big shows ie Eukanuba and Westminister are kept in wrappers. Lynn did a very good job of describing how a show dog lives. Though all my dogs live in the house with me and I don't use a handler. (yet)
[attachment=33440og_In_Wraps.jpg]

Tina


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> The Maltese you see at the big shows ie Eukanuba and Westminister are kept in wrappers. Lynn did a very good job of describing how a show dog lives. Though all my dogs live in the house with me and I don't use a handler. (yet)
> [attachment=33440og_In_Wraps.jpg]
> 
> Tina[/B]


Is that one of yours Tina?

I'm scared to start wrapping. I'm afriad I'll lose more coat than I would if I just left it alone!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

It seems to me a hard life for the show dogs (and their owners and handlers). I can't imagine going through all your have to go through on a daily basis or putting our babies through all the wraps and hair care they would have to endure. However, I enjoy as much as anyone, watching these well-bred, well-groomed and well-behaved Maltese on the dog shows. They are simply gorgeous! And if we ever have one from SM that makes it to "The Big League" like Westminster then I would LOVE to see that!  What a GREAT accomplishment! 


Cynd


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Ok, I saw that someone posted a question about dog shows and such, and I have been doing a little research of my own, and have two questions.
> 
> 1.) Some of the breeders that I have looked at online, the really good ones, that have won tons of championships, and have really really beautiful dogs. Anyways, I looked at the "our dogs, or our champions" section; and they have like 10 malteses. Do they keep all those dogs at their house?? How do they play with and maintain that many dogs?!
> 
> 2.) All of the good breeder with all the champion dogs, (i.e. divine maltese, rhapsody maltese, all the other pretty websites and malteses...) have an agreement to spay or neuter, and not to breed. So my question is, if you did want to breed Maltese and show them, how do you find a good maltese that has all the standard qaulities, if you have to sign these agreements? I am not going to breed Maltese, I have no time!! lol , I am just curious as to how one would get started.[/B]


I just started showing so I've just 'been there, done that.' 

This is how it worked for me. I bought my first Lucy as a pet, not having any idea I'd EVER want to show. She came with limited registration (no breeding, no showing) After I became obsessed and wanted to show, her breeder was willing to let me do that, by changing the registration to full. Luckily, I bought a girl that was show quality, but that doens't always happen! It didn't work out but i still learned a lot from it.

I was lucky enough to find a breeder who was willing to sell me a show dog, so Caddy came into my home. Again, that didn't work out for showing but I still learned a lot and I just had my first litter of pups from her and Caddy's son will hopefully be hitting in the ring in a few months. 

And then there is Caira, who was given to me by the same breeder to make up for caddy not working out as a show dog. All i can say is... WOW! She loves the ring and I've learned a lot by showing her these past 6 mos, plus she gorgeous (not that I'm biased, LOL) 

So there are breeders out there who are willing to take a chance with newbies and all i can say it is soo appreciated! Showing is a lot of work (and can be a lot of money) so you pretty much have to commit fully to it. It's hard to 'dabble' at showing and finish a dog.

My dogs live inside my home and are part of the family, but Caira is penned a lot of the time to protect her coat. Like Lynn said, no carpet, no stairs, no grass. I have tile and flooring down and they sleep with satin beds (or a satin pillowcase stuffed with a donut bed) It's not the most ideal life, I know, but most show dogs love the ring, at least I know Caira does! Caddy didn't like the ring, which is why she is cut down and only sleeps in a pen at night (with her BFF Lucy). Puppies have to be closely supervised so when i can't watch them, my two pups are contained for their own protection. Caira LOVES playing iwth the puppies but she taunts them and takes off running, dragging two little puppies who have ahold of her coat. :smpullhair: so their time all playing together is limited.

I don't know how the breeders do it who have more dogs than I do, it depends on their situation! I live in a residential neighborhood so I cannot have a lot of dogs, which is fine with me!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Are the show dogs that are penned happy?
I can't help but feel sorry for them that their beauty comes with such a high price.
Is it the breed that decides if it must be caged or are all show dogs kept this way?
I love my maltese and tho she is not show level at all I envie the beautiful breed that all have strived to make.
Also how do these dogs make the tranistion into pets when the breeders are done with showing them?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> Are the show dogs that are penned happy?
> I can't help but feel sorry for them that their beauty comes with such a high price.
> Is it the breed that decides if it must be caged or are all show dogs kept this way?
> I love my maltese and tho she is not show level at all I envie the beautiful breed that all have strived to make.
> Also how do these dogs make the tranistion into pets when the breeders are done with showing them?[/B]



Many breeders have somewhat elaborate setups so the dogs do spend hours out playing each day. They are not cage dogs such as you hear of in mills.
Not all breeders keep their dogs on wire grates but use flooring instead. 
We all know full coats can be grown on some dogs without wrapping or pens. We have people on here that have dogs dripping in coat. It does take work, however. Diligence in brushing and bathing is very important in keeping the
coat mat free.
Some breeders do not have more than one or two in coat at a time. Some do not use handlers but show their own dogs and do it well. Some combine both.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

Thank you Brit,
That makes me feel better.
I hope that is mostly the case. Iam not a fan of wire bottom cages even tho Im sure the dogs are loved and cared well for.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yes -- the dogs are happy and they aren't ignored by any means. For example, if they do live in wire cages, we have large ones that are 4 ft x 4 ft. -- not cramped little cages and they also have a lot of time out with people. As I said, with the Lhasas, I had tile flooring throughout so that they were able to run around like normal dogs and leather sofas so that they could curl up with me like any pet would. While in the 4 x 4s they have toys and satin beds and lots of fun stuff and are next to others that they socialize with. They play with their toys in the 4 x 4s just like they play with their toys in your houses.

I was lucky to have a great set up for my Lhasas. We had a kennel room that had large 8'x8' tiled areas with outdoor runs for the dogs. They had wrought iron fencing to separate their areas and the temperature was always perfect in the room. It also contained a grooming room for me.

They love the show ring and they love the time being groomed. Gamlber, who was #1 Lhasa was 4 years, took his nap while he was being groomed on the table. It was as relaxing for him as it is for me getting a massage.

If they don't love the ring and the life as a show dog, then it's better to just have them be a pet. It takes a special personality to travel and show all the time. Most dogs are shown to become champions and they aren't shown every weekend and often don't travel far for shows. I was lucky to be able to finish most of mine from the puppy classes so their "show career" was completed early and they could get back to just being furbabies. 

But, there are those handful of very special champions that are "Specialed" meaning that they are shown after they become champions and are going for the top spot in their breed, or the top spot in their group or the top spot in the U.S. That is very expensive and that's when the dog usually is with a handler (not being shown by the owner) and travels all the time. The dog has to love the life to become this type of special show dog.

I have used wraps on my dogs but Lhasas, having a differnt type of coat than Maltese, are not usually kept in wraps. Yorkies and Malteses are often kept in wraps and some Lhasas and a lot of Shih Tzus are kept in oil and then in wraps. If you use wraps you usually have to take them out and rewrap daily or at least every other day. But the dogs love to be fooled with and groomed.

It is a lot of work for the owners to keep the dogs in coat and the more that you have, the more work it is. But it's also a lot of fun and the ones that show do love it enough to put in the hard work.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> The Maltese you see at the big shows ie Eukanuba and Westminister are kept in wrappers. Lynn did a very good job of describing how a show dog lives. Though all my dogs live in the house with me and I don't use a handler. (yet)
> [attachment=33440og_In_Wraps.jpg]
> 
> Tina[/B]


Just a question, but are show dogs lives as much fun as a pet? It just seems to me they don't have much fun.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=521468
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Showdogs get lots of attention. It's what keeps them happy so they want
to show well for their handler/owner. They sometimes have to travel but
they get exercise and play time or else they wouldn't be those happy dogs you
see in the show ring.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=521468
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It varies from breeder to breeder, but in general, probably not. They are better off than a lot of other dogs though and most show dogs LOVE attention and they get lots of it!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=521468
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a breeder and I don't show, but I do love to go and watch the shows. So, this is my opinion only from a spectator's view.

I was around several dogs at the Indianapolis show today. There was one imparticular that wagged her tail most of the time, before and after the show. Many of the dogs that I have watched make it obvious that they enjoy the attention. You can see it in the way they strutt around the ring with their heads held high. The have attitude and personality written all over them. Fortunately, the ones I've met, are in tune with their dogs and don't push a dog that isn't happy in the ring.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=522479
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I can see that. I guess I questioned it from a few threads earlier of the pups not touching grass, and carpet due to keeping a nice coat, then crating all the time, and playing side by side in crates without touching other pups. Just doesn't sound like much fun for a pup. I do agree though with the attention factor.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=522485
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Showdogs get lots of attention. It's what keeps them happy so they want
to show well for their handler/owner. They sometimes have to travel but
they get exercise and play time or else they wouldn't be those happy dogs you
see in the show ring.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yea, I can see that. I guess I questioned it from a few threads earlier of the pups not touching grass, and carpet due to keeping a nice coat, then crating all the time, and playing side by side in crates without touching other pups. Just doesn't sound like much fun for a pup. I do agree though with the attention factor.
[/B][/QUOTE]

it's not ideal for a dog, I agree but most show dogs are perfectly fine with it, mostly because they don't know any better. Anyone who has tried to grow a show coat on a maltese knows there are certain things that have to be given up while they are showing, and grass is one of them. 

Anyone who has seen my girl Caira show will tell you that she LOVES it. She will sit ring side and woof to let everyone know she is there, and she demands to be admired.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=522492
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I can see that. I guess I questioned it from a few threads earlier of the pups not touching grass, and carpet due to keeping a nice coat, then crating all the time, and playing side by side in crates without touching other pups. Just doesn't sound like much fun for a pup. I do agree though with the attention factor.
[/B][/QUOTE]

it's not ideal for a dog, I agree but most show dogs are perfectly fine with it, mostly because they don't know any better. Anyone who has tried to grow a show coat on a maltese knows there are certain things that have to be given up while they are showing, and grass is one of them. 

Anyone who has seen my girl Caira show will tell you that she LOVES it. She will sit ring side and woof to let everyone know she is there, and she demands to be admired.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think I may have seen her in a show on you tube, and she is so proud and lets you know. Soooooo cute. Did u post shows on you tube?


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I don't have show dogs and my dogs don't touch grass except to go potty! Its because I'm a germaphobe about other doggy germs and I'm allergic to grass. Mine are very happy anyway because its all they know!

I think that even show dogs are happy.....they just need a routine and care and love and attention. "Play" is a relative term, right? They just get to play differently!

Except I'm not crazy about show maltese being kept in outdoor kennels, that doesn't sound like a good life to me.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

None of my show dogs, regardless of breed, have ever been unhappy. If anything, they get more one-on-one attention than any other dogs in the house because they get more grooming time.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=522492
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I can see that. I guess I questioned it from a few threads earlier of the pups not touching grass, and carpet due to keeping a nice coat, then crating all the time, and playing side by side in crates without touching other pups. Just doesn't sound like much fun for a pup. I do agree though with the attention factor.
[/B][/QUOTE]

it's not ideal for a dog, I agree but most show dogs are perfectly fine with it, mostly because they don't know any better. Anyone who has tried to grow a show coat on a maltese knows there are certain things that have to be given up while they are showing, *and grass is one of them.* 

Anyone who has seen my girl Caira show will tell you that she LOVES it. She will sit ring side and woof to let everyone know she is there, and she demands to be admired. 

[/B][/QUOTE]

That is the VERY reason I could not believe what I was seeing at the Brooksville show. Even the Judge was pulling dry hard grass from the Malt's hair when they were up on the table. 

Melanie


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Why do malts have to be in full coat to be shown? I think a full coat looks spectacular in the ring, but I don't understand why it's necessary. Also, why do they always have two topknots, with a poof of hair below?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> Why do malts have to be in full coat to be shown? I think a full coat looks spectacular in the ring, but I don't understand why it's necessary. Also, why do they always have two topknots, with a poof of hair below?[/B]


Good question! I've always thought they are beautiful in flowing coat, but what the dog goes thro' to be that way I don't care for. It is so very unnatural for them. They get used to it or don't know any better, but that doesn't excuse it for me. A zoo animal kept in a cage doesn't know any better, but doesn't that make it right? I think it would be so wonderful if over time the "style" (and it is just hair style) would become more natural. By that I don't mean dirty and shaggy! B) I mean neatly trimmed in such a way that playing outside is not a problem. A more moderate hair style.....


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=534719
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree it's not the most ideal life style but I could just not show my dogs and just breed them... but what would that make me? 

Believe me, it is a LOT cheaper to not show your dogs and not go through the agony of keeping them in full coat, but is that the right thing either? Without show breeders, are there any reputable breeders left?

This is another one of those topics where there is no right or wrong answer, as far as i'm concerned. With this breed, there are sacrifices that have to be made so the dogs can be finished, or you wind up dragging them around to shows for years trying to get points on them, which is a lot harder on the dog then having them finish quickly. I don't like feeling like I have to apologize for keeping a dog in show coat though, so I'm not going to. The reality of showing this breed is that they have to have a competitive coat in order to be finished in a more timely manner.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

If you go back and look at some of the older text books on Maltese you will see what the coat looks like when they are allowed to run free. One book is "The Complete Maltese" by Nicholas Cutillo. It looks like it was in the 70's when the coats started looking "better". Better shampoos and conditioners and then they started wrapping coat in different things to protect the coat. Believe it or not it then became a grooming contest. But they do better in the ring if they have full coat. Been there done that.
[attachment=34474:Old_Pict...altese_2.jpg]


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> None of my show dogs, regardless of breed, have ever been unhappy. If anything, they get more one-on-one attention than any other dogs in the house because they get more grooming time.[/B]


I agree, they are very happy dogs. I dont know much about a maltese breeder. But I have a friend who is a yorkie breeder, he is very affectionate towards his babies and they are very friendly and playful.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think coat textures have improved over the years too. 
I'm sure you can see pups being shown in less than full coat
and sometimes winning. Champions being specialed (shown
for Best In Show) generally have full coat as it helps winning
in Group ring and BIS ring. Of course, coat is only part of
what's important in showing a dog.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> Why do malts have to be in full coat to be shown? I think a full coat looks spectacular in the ring, but I don't understand why it's necessary. Also, why do they always have two topknots, with a poof of hair below?[/B]


I do not know the history behind why we use two top knots, but it is what we do. The unspoken rule is if it is a puppy, you can show it with one single top knot. Then you use the double top knots when they are adult. The "bubble" in front started when people realized that you can do the top knots a certain way to make the head look better. Hide that you might have a longer nose. It can make the eyes look bigger, hide an eye that might look almond on and on. We also puff up over the ears to frame the face more. It makes the dogs look better.
The standard states that you can take a dog into the ring without top knots. But its like any thing else in life you take the path most follow so you aren't singled out. 
My reputation is that I cannot grow coat. But, now I am getting better at it. I have more time to practise now. I have taken dogs in with coats that were not very well groomed. I was to be the point maker. Some judges will put up what is under the coat and other's won't. I have won with a lesser coat than other's, even majors. Now, its an embarrassment to bring a dog with a not very good coat to show. Every one wants to win, so they are not going to show you how to get that beautiful coat. They would tell me the products they used, but not how to use it. I picked up tid bits as I went along. And you hate to be a bother with asking someone questions while they are trying to get ready for the ring. I am a visual learner. And after the show they like to visit and go out to eat with people they haven't seen in awhile. Another thing that happens is that show people have gone out of their way to help a newbie and that person gets one of your dogs to show and then finds out what it really is like showing and quit. You put all that time in with them and nothing. JMO
Tina


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=534719
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From a newbie standpoint, I'd rather not have to put the topknot in doubles! But because I 'have' to, I can honestly say my topknot skills have improved. Still have a looooong way to go, but at least I can get them in, LOL.

That must be very frustrating to go through the trouble of helping someone get started and then have them quit when the going got tough. Has that happened to you often Tina?

I've been lucky enough to have some very wonderful people show me how to do show grooming, so I definitely can't complain about that! I have had two 'practice coats' though (Lucy and Caddy) and when Caira came along, I knew better what NOT to do and was able to get her in full coat but I still am holding my breath and 'hoping' that nothing happens to it that will set us back! Her moustache is my problem area. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=534846
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had it happen 2 times. I knew before we started that it wouldn't last. It is hard to get into the showing part without someone helping you so you know what to expect. This is why some of the big time people won't give you the time of day when you first get started. Been in it 7 years now and they are starting to help me some. 
It is definetly a learning process. I love showing my dogs. Now I have time to do much better coat care. A coat can get trashed in such a short time. I came home to G right after I got him and he had eaten all the hair off his butt because he had burning diarrhea. It takes a long time to regrow that area. 
Your doing a great job Stacy. Both you and your daughter Marina are looking more and more like Pro's!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The grooming part of showing is a real ART for coated breeds. There are all kinds of "tricks of the trade" and most handlers guard their secrets and never share the good ones.

Lhasa Apsos used to be shown without being ironed and without anything being done to their coats -- au nautrel so to speak. It was then handler, now judge, Frank Sabella, that started the trend in Lhasas of ironing them, wrapping them, etc.

Some breeds parent clubs are very strict about showing the dog "natural" with no excessive grooming. Cavalier King Charles is an example. Yet -- still you will see things being done.

Poodles have "switches" placed in their hair to provide additional volume. This is hair cut from another poodle and placed in the top knot. It's against the rules, but there isn't a judge out there that doesn't allow it or a handler/owner that doesn't do it.

Shih Tzus are not supposed to have hair spray to hold the curl in their top knot -- but all of the judges allow it and the handlers/owners do it. And Luke and Diane painstakingly paint stripes from the eye to the top knot on their Shih Tzus.

A lot of poodle owners even "dye" their dogs for better pigment on blacks.

Handlers use spray startch in their Collies and Shelties to make the coat have additional texture. 

Long coated breeds like Maltese, Shih Tzus, Lhasas are always ironed before going into the ring.

And on and on and on. 

Also the way that the butt is cut or the top knot is done can hide a multitude of sins. You can really sculpt a poodle to look like he/she moves well even when he/she doesn't.

Short coated breeds don't have this advantage. What you see is actually what you get.

Many owner/handler have a hard time with the grooming aspects and it isn't always fair because they often have the better dog.

Eventually, if you show long enough, you learn the tricks. Even simply things like how to trim feet or do the double top knots take a lot of practice.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:new_shocked:


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I can't imagine all the work that goes into showing!!! I was considering it as a hobby, not so sure now. I still want to go to shows and learn more, maybe something I want to do later. But really sounds like a full time job to me, kudos to those that can do it.


----------



## shannonb (Feb 4, 2008)

It also depends on the puppy and the breeder. 

To make a comparison to a working dog (I have a working German Shepherd), some dogs live to work, and some live for the couch. My limited experience with my MIL's show dogs is that they are chosen not only for their structure, but also their desire to do the "work" of showing. That is where they shine, just like my GSD shines in the field. He lives for it. The ones that want to be shown, and pick up walking on the lead like they were born on it will finish faster and be flashier. If that is the goal, then it is best to show and breed the dogs with a natural knack for it. Dogs that don't like it can be finished, but what a shame...

I don't believe my MIL (who is the malt breeder) has ever had any of her show dogs not be allowed to play at all with other puppies. She does have to pair up playmates that are gentle on each other's coats, and they do end up getting wrapped and conditioned to preserve the coat, but they get to play on all sorts of flooring, although not grass because of staining. Some show maltese don't have a lot of eye pigment b/c they have been kept inside. She takes all puppies (show prospects or not) outside in short bursts to acclimate them to the world and get some sunlight to bring in their pigment. I must just be used to really great eye pigment, b/c pups with skinny "eye-liner" aren't as pretty to me. They also go on field trips to petsmart and places to socialize and find out what life is like. Dogs should be able to hold up to most of the rigors of the world and still have great teeth and coats and pigments, etc, etc in a pretty natural environment. If the coat is so delicate it can't take a little rough housing, is that really a coat that should be reproduced?

The hassle (IMHO) with show dogs, is that it takes some time to confirm that a dog will have the show potential and then get it ready to go. If a dog doesn't make the cut (not that it isn't an amazing dog, but perhaps it wants to love on you rather than strut it's stuff), you now have to place a semi-adult dog who has very little concept of grass. I guess I am spoiled to my big dogs on the grass. But, the green stain on the white coat is somewhat unavoidable.... 

Shannon B 




Tina[/QUOTE]

Just a question, but are show dogs lives as much fun as a pet? It just seems to me they don't have much fun.

[/QUOTE]


Showdogs get lots of attention. It's what keeps them happy so they want
to show well for their handler/owner. They sometimes have to travel but
they get exercise and play time or else they wouldn't be those happy dogs you
see in the show ring.
[/QUOTE]

Yea, I can see that. I guess I questioned it from a few threads earlier of the pups not touching grass, and carpet due to keeping a nice coat, then crating all the time, and playing side by side in crates without touching other pups. Just doesn't sound like much fun for a pup. I do agree though with the attention factor.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

I have been showing Maltese for close to 20 years now. I very seldom wrap a dog with exception of a male that I will put 2 or 3 wraps along each side so that they do not pee stain their coat. The only thing on girls that I wrap is the hind hair IF and only if they pee on their hind coat and I wrap the ears on both the males and the females when they start getting long enough that they get in the way of their eating.

My dogs all play together............showdogs as well as cut-downs. The only time my dogs are in cages is if I am cleaning, if I am not home, when it is bedtime, or if I have company................otherwise they are all out playing in the house and outside when the weather permits. BTW, their crates do not have wire bottoms. The only accidents my dogs have in their crates is when they are not feeling well.......or ate something that they should not have.  

I have also made it a point to help everyone and anyone that asks me..............including Tina (remember Garden City a few years ago, Tina?). I have talked with many at great length about grooming products, showing dogs, breeding, etc.........basically anything and everything Maltese. I have made a point to do this because many years ago, a few people helped me when I was very, very new. This is my pay-back. I have helped groom dogs for others that went in and won over my own dogs........I have helped people that I never saw again, and I have helped people that it went in one ear and out the other. I will continue helping for as long as I am in the breed because I owe it to the breed.

Am I special......NOPE!!!! There are a whole bunch of long time breeders that will help a new person, or anyone in fact, in any way they can...........all the person needs to do is ask.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Yes, Sharon,
I remember Garden City. We visited quite awhile in your RV. I loved the interier of your RV, quite roomy and very dog oriented. Had a good time visiting with you. 

Tina


----------

